
Anything Better Than Notion? - anushkapandey
can you suggest any note-taking app thats better than notion?
======
brettkromkamp
Check out the applications listed on this page:
[https://github.com/brettkromkamp/awesome-knowledge-
managemen...](https://github.com/brettkromkamp/awesome-knowledge-management)

------
g3houdini
I have used nvALT and can't seem to get away from it. It's simple and fast to
use. I have yet to explore how to connect to the cloud. Anyone else solve this
problem.

